# Liquid Squirting Out Anus ... Bullmastiff Please Help



## rydslo (Feb 22, 2007)

I have a 16-month-old male, neutered bullmastiff. We were at the park tonight and he got scared of someone walking in who was dressed in black with a black hooded sweatshirt on.

He stood and started barking ... as soon as he did this, his tail raised and clear liquid squired out of his anus. At first I couldn't believe what I was seeing, then several others at the park saw this too.

When he was done barking, he sat down and when he stood up again, there was a puddle of this liquid. 

It did not smell. It was of a water consistency. I have NEVER seen that happen before and am stumped as to what it might have been.

Any clues? I will consult with my vet in the morning. He is seemingly fine ... eating, drinking, solid stools, urinating without problem.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

It sounds like he expressed his anal glands...this is my guess, I'm not certain. You should talk to your vet and rule out any medical conditions. However, some dogs do express their anal glands when stressed or nervous. Though the expressed material is usually colored (brownish to yellowish) and smells not so pleasant.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

i would go with anal glands as well dog release these when ey are scared  i dose usally smelly fishy 

xxx


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

Sounds like he blew his anal glands, but like the others said it is very unusual that it didn't have an odour or colour to it. If your concerned I might even just call your vet. They should be able to tell you over the phone if it is necessary to worry or not.


----------



## my2bullies (Feb 21, 2007)

I agree with all, anal glands.


----------



## 2toys (Feb 17, 2007)

My dog did this when the vet was examining her, she is very fearful of the vet. It made a "pouf" sound.


----------

